# Happy, Sad song from Eels



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's one of those songs with a happy melody and words that could make you feel sad. It's called "Railroad Man" by Eels. Thought I would share it, ya know. Not many ppl know about him. He's got a country feel, but it's different. Anyway, it's a nice feel-good track. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCsI2NJFNVw&feature=fvw

That's not an official video, just something some guy made. Was a nice job, tho.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Eels did the into song to True Blood,, love that one,, can't remember it's name though


----------



## Takun (Aug 9, 2009)

Snowglobe - Happy is that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf9KVPEtIVs


----------

